

New StartUp Makes Pizza Box That Turns Into Plates and Storage Device - keltecp11
http://ecoincorporated.com/ecoincorporated.com/Home.html

======
krschultz
This falls into the "Doh! Why didn't I think of that!" category. It might not
be earth shattering but it adds value for almost 0 manufacturing cost, and
actually helps the environment a bit. I hope it catches on.

~~~
oldgregg
Nobody will change their Pizza purchasing habits for a perforated box ERGO
pizza stores will not pay a premium for a perforated box ERGO great idea, but
it will never see the light of day BECAUSE it has a patent.

If anything this is a good example of patent laws gone wrong. It has little to
do with protecting and rewarding innovation, only protecting and rewarding
corporations and other well healed individuals with patent lawyers.

~~~
spoiledtechie
I would buy it. Im a vegitarian and when I buy vegitarian I choose to do so
because it might save another cows life. Its good for humanity and life on
this planet.

I would buy the pizza box because it does exactly that. It helps humanity. If
you think about it, the box prob only costs another 5 cents to make.

~~~
brent
On the website they actually claim it is at "NO ADDITIONAL EXPENSE" (caps are
on website). So effectively it is free marketing opportunity for the company
buying it at no additional expense to the buyer. Since the barrier to change
(for the buyer to their box) is so low I have a hard time imagining some pizza
shops doing this.

------
dshah
Clever.

They should make a quick video demonstrating the "transition" of pizza box to
plates and storage container. Would help people visualize it better.

~~~
sounddust
They did:
[http://ecoincorporated.com/ecoincorporated.com/Green_Box_Vid...](http://ecoincorporated.com/ecoincorporated.com/Green_Box_Videos/Green_Box_Videos.html)

~~~
mattmaroon
Ok, then they should make that MUCH more evident from the home page. It should
replace that big image.

------
paulhart
Something very like this was pitched on CBC's "Dragon's Den" in Canada (think
'American Inventor'). One of the investors on the program ("dragons") happens
to own a pizza franchise company, and they were already in talks about the
product.

Nobody on the program invested IIRC.

~~~
dhughes
That was the first thing I thought of too, I think they pretty much laughed at
him I don't recall Jim Treliving (Boston Pizza) saying he had something like
it but then again I don't really remember much of that particular show.

------
rsheridan6
Can anybody who knows anything about patent law tell us how hard it would be
for competitors to design around this patent?

~~~
ph0rque
From their website
([http://ecoincorporated.com/ecoincorporated.com/US_Patent.htm...](http://ecoincorporated.com/ecoincorporated.com/US_Patent.html)):

"The ‘Green Box’ patent was issued in May of 2006. In addition,
environmentally conscious organization, Inc. currently has two (2) outstanding
patent applications to cover any possible work around of this design."

------
likpok
Sounds useful for college, where often there aren't plates where there is
pizza. Other places, I think it loses some utility.

~~~
mikeyur
Agreed. Also very useful for parties/outdoors. I mean, not having to do dishes
is a big plus and gives the cardboard a second use before it gets thrown away.

~~~
jhawk28
Most college pizza parties did not have plates, we just ripped apart the boxes
if we cared about not making a mess. Noone cared because they were stuffing
their faces.

------
dfens
This reminds me of the boxes from Hell Pizza, which can be turned into a
coffin "for your remains":

[http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=hell+pizza+box+coffin&w=...](http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=hell+pizza+box+coffin&w=all&s=int&referer_searched=1)

------
jacoblyles
I'm not sure that anybody will buy this, especially if it costs more than an
ordinary pizza box. It simply doesn't add that much value.

You might be able to build a market out of eco-guilt in the bay area, maybe.

~~~
Tufford
I don't get it - it says on the website that it doesn't cost more so why
WOULDN'T somebody buy it? Same cost and the convenience of plates and storage.
Sounds like a good idea to me.

------
paul7986
Very cool; could make even better by decorating the bottom of the box. Maybe
even with advertisements for themselves or third-parties.

------
jhawk28
Be right back, I'm going to patent using a yogurt container to store food
other than yogurt...

------
vaksel
Clever, although I'd probably still continue folding the slice in half like I
do now

------
josefresco
A website counter, classy.

------
Tufford
just like the guy that sold mini plastic tables to keep the box sturdy...

------
keltecp11
These guys were showcased at the Wharton Entrepreneurial Conference last
Friday. They have an incredible team and much better videos thn those listed
on their website.

